# How could I take the wrist brace off of the trumark fs1 slingshot ..



## The Slingshot Man (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your welcome . . . :mellow: doesnt the wrist brace just pull apart at the handle ?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Your not endoftheworld prep are you?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've always found one of these to be the most effective method :


----------



## The Slingshot Man (Jul 10, 2013)

Imperial said:


> your welcome . . . :mellow: doesnt the wrist brace just pull apart at the handle ?


no it doesn't


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Ive looked at a couple of his YouTube vids. He's just a very young guy (early teens my guess) who likes to ask lots of questions. Definitely not Prepper. He even spells better.

Anyway Slingshot Man. You could cut the brace off with a fret saw or hack saw if your very careful. Turn the saw blade sideways in the frame. Then use a smooth file to clean up saw marks. Not sure why you would want too though.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

To me that brace takes some getting used to,,it can be very uncomfortable .i had a Black Widow with a brace which I cut off that was over 20 years go. AMF I still have that frame around some place. What I remember is that the metal was either very hard or my hack saw was dull. After cutting the brace I used it for awhile then reverted to my naturals.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

The wrist brace on my FS-1 just pops out. Otherwise, the handle is quite lightweight. I've seen pics where folks have just removed the plastic and made a new grip out of paracord, oven hardening modeling clay, wood, paper-mache, etc.

If you want to go the hacksaw route, the frame is aluminum, so it should be a lot easier than the steel rods used by most other manufacturers.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine just popped off with a big screw driver as a pry bar.


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

I cut mine off with a hacksaw,,,,


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

an angle grinder takes care of most things !


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Bolt cutters!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Mine just pulls (sideways) apart.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you sure it is an FS-1? If so the brace comes right off. Just pull the sides apart.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Bolt cutters and a file to smooth the remaining edges.. file them edges, they sharp after cutting.


----------

